# New enclosure for Gomez



## SnakeNBake (Jun 28, 2011)

I started this enclosure over the Weekend.


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 28, 2011)

wow thats going to look good. love black tanks, what are you coating it in? what are you putting in it?


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jun 28, 2011)

The grey stuff is just render cement coloured. I'm going to do a couple of coats of that then seal it and paint it with acrylic paint. I'm trying to make it look like the same bush as my regular bouldering spot. 

I've made a custom front panel out of tassie oak which looks great against the black will put pics of that up soon. 

Gomez is a blonde spotted python. I want something a bit larger for him eventually bit this will last a while


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jun 28, 2011)

let me ask what is bouldering, cause i was in the middle of the bush one day and 2 hippis walked by so we asked what they were getting up to and they said bouldering hahah?


----------



## cement (Jun 28, 2011)

If they were 'bouldering ' then they aint true hippies.
"Bouldering' or "rock rolling" is the act of finding large round rock at the tops of hills and pushing them so they roll down the hill, smashing everything in its path. Its bush destruction and is done by people with no brains.

I had my young daughter on a walk once when she was a toddler and these young blokes rolled a rock the size of a soccer ball (small), it came down and bounced and was spinning, she had her back to it, if i hadn't been there and deflected with my shin as i grabbed her it would have hit her fair in the spine about shoulder height. We ended up in a pile on the ground tangled up together, and by the time i got up to the guys who rolled it they even had their dad with them! I wonder if they still do it.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 28, 2011)

*Bouldering* is a style of rock climbing undertaken without a rope and normally limited to very short climbs over a crash pad (called a bouldering mat) so that a fall will not result in serious injury. It is typically practiced on large natural boulders or artificial boulders in gyms and outdoor urban areas. However, it may also be practiced at the base of larger rock faces, or even on buildings or public architecture.

@SnakeNBake, love the enclosure


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 28, 2011)

cement said:


> If they were 'bouldering ' then they aint true hippies.
> "Bouldering' or "rock rolling" is the act of finding large round rock at the tops of hills and pushing them so they roll down the hill, smashing everything in its path. Its bush destruction and is done by people with no brains.
> 
> I had my young daughter on a walk once when she was a toddler and these young blokes rolled a rock the size of a soccer ball (small), it came down and bounced and was spinning, she had her back to it, if i hadn't been there and deflected with my shin as i grabbed her it would have hit her fair in the spine about shoulder height. We ended up in a pile on the ground tangled up together, and by the time i got up to the guys who rolled it they even had their dad with them! I wonder if they still do it.



there are some idiots in this world...


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jun 29, 2011)

No the bouldering I do is climbing. We go minimal impact . I always clean up any litter I find.

We only walk on trails already created. 

Cheers for the positive comments.


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jun 29, 2011)

ohk sounds pretty fun , and yea those people throwing boulders down hills are idiots


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jun 29, 2011)

What I call bouldering is awesome fun. I spend time out bush. Climbing is a wicked physical and mental challenge. I get to see heaps of reptiles and other native fauna. I hate cleaning up after people but I can't stand leaving litter around

@cement you would have to be an absolute *******wit to do something like that. I'm glad no one was hurt. I would've gone mental


----------



## cement (Jun 29, 2011)

SnakeNBake said:


> What I call bouldering is awesome fun. I spend time out bush. Climbing is a wicked physical and mental challenge. I get to see heaps of reptiles and other native fauna. I hate cleaning up after people but I can't stand leaving litter around
> 
> @cement you would have to be an absolute *******wit to do something like that. I'm glad no one was hurt. I would've gone mental



I'm glad its different to what i thought it was. For your info I don't roll rocks


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jun 30, 2011)

At no point did I think that you did or would. I would be a little bitter towards "bouldering" if what you described had happened to me.

Back to the topic though I cut the vents in last night. I found some nice stainless steel bathroom drains at bunnings.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jul 3, 2011)

cement said:


> If they were 'bouldering ' then they aint true hippies.
> "Bouldering' or "rock rolling" is the act of finding large round rock at the tops of hills and pushing them so they roll down the hill, smashing everything in its path. Its bush destruction and is done by people with no brains.
> 
> I had my young daughter on a walk once when she was a toddler and these young blokes rolled a rock the size of a soccer ball (small), it came down and bounced and was spinning, she had her back to it, if i hadn't been there and deflected with my shin as i grabbed her it would have hit her fair in the spine about shoulder height. We ended up in a pile on the ground tangled up together, and by the time i got up to the guys who rolled it they even had their dad with them! I wonder if they still do it.






....no.
It's climbing without ropes/harnesses, they put large mattresses under where they're climbing so they land on them (hopefully) if they fall.

That cage is looking very impressive btw, better than the background I'm making! Ah well, I'll get there.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 3, 2011)

This is looking awesome! I love it. Can't wait to see the finished product. But info & progress and update shots are great. Cheers for sharing. Well done.


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jul 4, 2011)

Quick update done with rendering now I need to seal it and paint it. And setup the light fittings in lid


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks great. I bet its heavy now  Im also working on a few of these.


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jul 4, 2011)

Hehe yep


----------



## 1woma (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks great, how many cans of expanda foam did you use for that?


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jul 5, 2011)

Just the 1


----------



## 1woma (Jul 5, 2011)

thats good, i use one each time, but its usually just used for all the small gaps etc.... it looked like you used heaps... and thats stuff is more expensive than anything else needed


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol yeah I was only going to fill a couple of holes, but then I started spraying the stuff every where and finished the can. It was fun  . I paid $15 for the can, everything else I had at home.


----------

